# LED headlights



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

HID lights maybe?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Audi has been playing with LED low beams for a few years now. Cadillac is getting into it as well. I built a pair of 'ditch lights' for my car, as I drive 100 miles round trip to work everyday, usually in the dark, on country highways. When there are no other cars, I use them to watch for deer (angled toward the ditches). I used the 3 watt maglite replacement LED upgrade kits from jcwhitney and built them into some old driving light pods I had lying around. A 3 watt maglite running at 6 volts (a 4 D-cell model) is pretty damn bright. It lights the ditches at 200' well enough for me to spot deer easily. But as far as I know nobody makes a reasonably priced headlight conversion with LEDs. The prices will come down more eventually though. If you want a schematic (dropping resistor if necessary, etc) let me know, and good luck!


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooh, forgot, a pair of 3 watt LEDs will only use about 1/2 amp at 12 volts the way I have mine set up. If the cart runs a 12 volt system (I don't know much about golf carts, only automotive stuff) then it wouldn't affect your range enough to be noticeable.


----------



## PSDENGINEER (Apr 15, 2011)

If you search ebay.com for LED headlights, there are over 20,000 items. You can further subdivide it by putting ATV in your search, then you will get about 40 items. One that looks promising is called "YAMAHA BANSHEE BLASTER GRIZZLY HEADLIGHT LED ATV LIGHT" and you can also search for it by copying that name into the search block...


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

LED technology has come a long way but still has a little ways go to before you will see them used purely as headlights. They are bright, but don't provide light for long distances that well.

Many cars use them as daytime running lights now (MB, BMW, Audi, Porsche, etc)

Since you are only talking about a golf cart there may be options for you though - I would still go w/ a good "old fashioned" halogen one though since it'll shoot light out further.

You could go w/ a cheap HID kit but it seems overkill on a golf cart.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Since it's a golf cart, DOT regs clearly don't apply so you really have a lot of options. there are some 12v LED spots and floods that really put out a lot of light. Check out a company called DDM Tuning that sells low cost LED spots and floods that get really high user reviews on one of the snow plow forums that I look at from time to time
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115215


----------

